# For your stash( some neat projects)



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/things-to-do-with-bits-of-leftover-yarn


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

Fun!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Such fun Ideas; I love the clock "sweater" and the yarn collage, how cute!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Some great ideas there :thumbup:


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG
my favorite


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Some really neat ideas. I have bookmarked it .


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW!! This is fabulous!! Thank you for the great link for making things out of left overs!!!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Me too. I can see some things there to donate!!



purl2diva said:


> Thank you for the link. Some really neat ideas. I have bookmarked it .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Some fun things to make.


----------



## kayde (Apr 28, 2013)

great link and great ideas, thanks


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Great ideas! I have a clock just like that one (the before picture) I may just make it a sweater!


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link. I love some of these ideas.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for the link. I love all of them.


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome!! Thanks so much for sharing! I've printed a few patterns out!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you! I love the necklace and bracelet that I know my teenager granddaughter will love!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Now this one's a keeper! It is not going in "your" inspirational folder on my computer but in the "craft" place. Thanks so much as always, scottishlass! Happy Needling.and stamping and card making and..jberg


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Some clever ideas...more added to my list of things I will probably never have enough time in life to get to!


----------



## MichelleV (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing- some of those are absolute musts!!! Like decorating the deer head- tho my husband probably has a differing opinion! I love lots of them tho-


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

what fabulous ideas!
but i don't quite understand how to do the clock sweater,
sorry tried to re-post it here, but couldn't do it, oh well


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the little hats. Great tree ornaments or for on presents. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

This was so interesting for scraps. Thanks again.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks love the bunny wreath


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

Some fun things to do with the kids in there. I also use my tiny scraps (one inch or two...) to make bowls using mod-podge and a balloon.


----------



## silver peep (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been saving wine corks thinking I'd do something with them sometime. Who knew I was saving them for a pine tree forest? Great idea!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> OMG
> my favorite


Mine too!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I love the clock. Thx.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> my favorite


We thought this would be a perfect solution to imprinting concrete. We'd use a cardboard box and large rope.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I picked up some small patterns for more cat toys. Like she really needs more. If I cleaned out under the bed, chair, sofa, I would find the ones she has now. lol


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

So cute, I love the little pine trees and have been wondering what to do with my saved wine corks!


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I save my tiny scraps of wool yarn to fill balls for dryer balls (wrap roving around wool.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Tons of good ideas!
Save that one!
Thank you!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting....fun to look at and cute ideas too!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Great post! Had to send it on!


----------



## goater123 (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice Projects!


----------

